# Who shoots with both eyes open?



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

How many finger shooters shoot with both eyes open? I am thinking about trying it. Do you have any problems shooting that way?


----------



## Bruce K (Jun 1, 2002)

I shoot both eye's open on 90% of the targets . If I really aim hard for some reason I find the left eye starting to close


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

*I would if*

I could , but with my left eye open , right eye doesnt see the pins ...... at all .... lasik really screwed me up as far as shooting  , actually thinking about going southpaw.......


----------



## mnjeff (Jun 19, 2004)

*Both Eyes Here*

unless the lighting is bad and my right eye wants to take over. i am left handed.


----------



## Nick1959 (Apr 30, 2003)

Both eyes open for me.

Closing an eye will cause tension, and for target I don't need that.

Nick


----------



## BHTGdogs (Mar 31, 2005)

Could not tell you as I am blind in my left eye:wink:


----------



## aussiearcher (May 22, 2002)

Both eyes open....way more relaxing on the eyes and a whole lot better target acquisition.

Interesting to note,the non-aiming eye will open and close in direct relationship to the light conditions.

Both eyes open make for a better hunt...greater field of view providing a much clearer picture..give it a go...you won't regret.:thumbs_up


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Thanks for the feedback so far. Keep it coming


----------



## jerrytee (Feb 5, 2005)

Right handed and I close the left eye. With two images the brain has twice as much information to process you can wander between eyes and loose mental focus.


----------



## ProtecMan (Apr 14, 2003)

I shoot with both eyes open. I do shut my left eye (RH) just for a moment to make sure my peep is centered, but then go ahead and open both eyes.


----------



## Texoma (Jul 1, 2006)

both eyes open. but for me if i sight my bow in with both eyes open i

can not shoot with one eye closed if i do my point of aim is off.


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Both eyes open.

It took me some time to get used to it when I moved from pins to a scope, but nowadays it's Ok.
The scope is my right eye 'glasses' - With eyeglasses or I could see a clear pin and a blurred target or a clear target and a blurred pin (not really blurred - due to astigmatism, a few pins...:angry: ).

I use a lens that's almost all ground, with a clear center some 0.5" diameter.
That's almost perfect for indoors - it shows only the gold.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*It takes two for me*

I can't seem to hold the sight pins on target for long with just one open. Never had a problem until the last few years because I'm left eye dominant and shoot right handed. Too old to switch to lefty now.


----------



## extendereng (Oct 12, 2004)

*both open*

I am with you shadowhunter. :thumbs_up I kinda stare at the target with both eyes and the peep/sight picture just kinda over lays onto the target. If I try and close one eye I see to much of the pin float and I try to control it.


----------



## Ack (May 13, 2005)

Years ago I used to close my left eye, but changed over to leaving both eyes open....gives me a better view of what I'm shooting at.


----------



## Bowfishen Sully (Jun 2, 2005)

Both eyes open for me ! However at times my groups look more like both eyes closed


----------



## rbsteff (Nov 12, 2004)

Both eyes open, gives me a much better view of what I am aiming at.


----------



## bryan25shaw (Jun 7, 2006)

both eyes open for me and from the books I have read this is recommended as two eyes gives more acurate depth perception. I switched from one eye to two after reading this years ago and with perserveance it has become second nature. I would never go back, you see a lot more!


----------



## Lfutral (Feb 25, 2005)

Both eyes open. I have trouble with low light and get some problems when light is poor. Bright sunshine works great!


----------



## Limey (May 6, 2005)

When I shoot instictively I shoot 2 eyes open. With a sight I shoot 1 eye open 1 eye half shut this removes any double image problem and I find it better than 1 eye fully shut:darkbeer:


----------



## mick uk (Sep 9, 2006)

Both eyes open for me, Fingershooter 1
I'm partially sighted in my right eye(lefthand shooter),
so my left dominant eye is a lot stronger, although judging distance is difficult as the bad eye dose not focus (ocular implant), so my field of depth is compromised.
Mick UK


----------



## big cypress (Jul 31, 2006)

found i shoot about the same with one eye open,two eyes open,or two eyes shut ---unfortunately


----------



## chrisnme (Feb 17, 2005)

Both eyes open - Much better view:embara:


----------



## Amandajan (Dec 20, 2005)

*Both eyes open*

Both eyes open. two is better than one


----------



## Arrow (Aug 30, 2002)

*Eyes*

I shoot with both closed. It allows me to become one with the arrow and the target. It is the Zen way. :wink: 

I shoot with both open. It does allow me to see the target more and even what is around me. It is great when hunting and an animal slips in from a side.

Arrow


----------



## Dave2 (Jan 24, 2003)

Before I went to a peep sight I shoot with both eyes open, now with a peep I only have one open, have tried to shoot with both eyes open alot, but just can't get the hang of it, Dave


----------



## capool (Aug 5, 2003)

*both eyes*

I have tried for a long time now but I will see 2 sets of sights with both eyes open some days I can do it fine but not all the time. I can close the left just a little and it's ok then


----------



## Per48R (Oct 13, 2006)

I shoot with both eyes open. Obviously you get a more full view. Allowing you to see possible problems (other animals looking at you, some idiot walking past your target...) It also helps in lower light conditions as you get twice the light to see by.
Only time it caused problems was when I have a facemask with individual eye cutouts. The piece over my nose blocked my dominant eye and I missed a buck at 4 yards. Now if I have such a concern I blink my non-dominant eye to check I am viewing with the dominant.


----------



## Ed Bock (Apr 1, 2006)

*My master eye ----*

sometimes goes nuts. So, I find that I need to close the "off" eye just before I shoot. I'm talking sights - bare bow, instinctive - both open!


----------



## IBBW (Mar 29, 2005)

*The eye's have it!*

yep, both eyes open. :thumbs_up


----------



## BugZ (Feb 28, 2004)

Always shoot with both eyes open.


----------

